# New Orient FLIGHT Model ER2A



## Orient_Watch_USA

Introducing the Orient Flight, only available at Long Island Watch! 
See them here: Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online


----------



## Samwatch

Thanks for posting,

I ordered the blue one!










Michael


----------



## Centropolis

I love these models but it looks too much like two of the watches I own already but they look great.


----------



## Blue bird

I'm liking the green dial!
Very unique for a pilot watch


----------



## K-ST8

Just ordered the black dial on the PVD (ER2A001B)! I also ordered a couple of Maratac Mil Series bands (olive drab and black) to throw on. Will try to post my thoughts with some pics in a few days after I receive it.


----------



## scosgt

I just ordered the black dial on PVD. Looks awesome, hope the timekeeping is good. 
Now if only someone would bring in this one:

Rakuten: Orient world stage collection men watch WV0141UG [new article] [RCP] [fs01gm] [after1207] [02P10Dec12]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Samwatch

Very nice too. But it's a quartz...

Michael


----------



## iamsupersam

Please report back on the lume performance guys!


----------



## K-ST8

OK. Got mine (ER2A001B black on black) yesterday. Shipping from Island Watch was fast. First impression is that I really like the watch. I wanted a B-Type pilot's watch on PVD (or IP or whatever you want to call it) with a date function and that is exactly what this is for a good price IMO. I'll give some initial thoughts here and hopefully upload some pics, etc. in a day or two. The stock 22mm black genuine leather strap is surprisingly nice. The strap is hefty and thick (in a good way for a mil style watch) yet soft and feels good on the wrist. I have relatively small 6.5" wrists and the 42mm case (sans crown) looks great and the lugs do not extend over the edge of my arm. I think it is about 12mm thick, but it feels relatively thin--I didn't have a problem getting a dress shirt over it yesterday. The watch is not overly heavy but is not super light either--a good weight I think. Crystal is mineral and completely flat. Screw down crown is nice. No hacking function, though for an automatic I'm not sure I care. I've only had it for one day and did not wear it to bed last night. However, it is +17s over the course of the past 24hrs. I will report back in a few weeks after the movement gets a chance to "settle" a bit--I would hope for an improvement in accuracy, but again, not sure I care that much for an auto. The hands are sword style and come to a very fine sharp point, with the tip of the minute hand actually extending over the indices which looks cool. Plain black B-Style dial with the Orient stamp under 12:00. While I would prefer a completely plain, "sterile" dial, the Orient logo is understated. As for the lume--the video on the Orient website makes a big deal about it. It is freezing here so I have not really been out in the sun, but I have taken an LED flashlight and shined in on the watch for a few seconds which resulted in very very bright lume on the hands and outer (B-type) markers. The inner (A-type) markers are not illuminated. I can't speak for the duration of the lume, but I will say after having stored the watch in a box over night, it still had some lume left on it this morning. If I could change anything about the watch, I would prefer a dome crystal (sapphire) and a black date wheel with white numerals. However, for the price, I think this is a good deal I am very pleased. I will upload some pics soon and will also throw a Maratac Mil Series or two on the watch.


----------



## scosgt

I got mine today. Overall I am quite pleased. The quality of the movement and dial is exceptional. The inner dial shows a little sunburst effect, the outer dial is glossy but plain. The lume is impressive, but I don't know how long it lasts, will report back on that later.
I hate the straps, they are too thick and stiff. Changed them for some Dakota Watch Co straps, black "vintage" with white stitching. I think for sure you will need leather on this watch, as it wears pretty big and heavy. Cloth won't hold it up.
I shook it a bit and put it in my timing machine. Looks like +9-+12 seconds per day. I will not try to regulate it for at least a week, as it probably needs to wear in and spread the oil a bit to get a true reading, which of course could be better or worse. Beat error is 0.0, and the + 9 - +16 is consistent through all positions, which indicates it can probably be regulated to + 4 or 5 seconds a day. When it reads +20 face up and -15 crown down, you are kinda stuck with it, but this one is + about the same all the way through, so after it breaks in if that stays the same I should be able to slow it down a little bit.

the PVD finish is consistently good throughout, and I prefer the flat crystal. I think this is a heck of a value considering the current price of a similar Fortis Flieger. 

Just to mention, the hands and markings are all BRIGHT WHITE, which makes this watch REALLY easy to read. 

If you are considering one of these grab one quick. Orient watches seem to disappear and be unavailable sometimes, especially the military types. I have a quartz titanium (bracelet) pilot watch that I bought a few years ago on Ebay. Liked it so much I bought another. It was around $60.00. Shortly thereafter the only place I could find that model was Asia, and they wanted like $300.00

I would like to see Orient make the same setup but with the more traditional pilot dial, like on an IWC. I would buy one of those instantly.

BTW, I had also bought a Parnis quartz chrono which I like a lot. It looks just like the current IWC chrono with a PVD case. But the difference in quality between that and this Orient is just amazing. Not even close.


----------



## scosgt

And it does hack. Just set the time one minute in advance and hold the minutes hand backwards slightly, the seconds hand will stop. With a little practice you can hack it to your hearts content.


----------



## K-ST8

I'm not sure what you mean about the hacking--you mean "back hack" by turning the crown counter-clockwise or is there another way? I just meant that it doesn't appear that the movement has an intended hacking function. I see what you mean about the sunburst in the inner dial--I hadn't even noticed that. It is very subtle but it is there. It is interesting that your strap was stiff. I found my stock strap to be anything but and very comfortable. I'm hoping that a Maratac nylon will hold up--this watch can't be as heavy as their large Pilot can it? I will probably look for another leather strap though in a lighter shade though. Glad to hear like yours. It is a great deal for the $.


----------



## scosgt

K-ST8 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about the hacking--you mean "back hack" by turning the crown counter-clockwise or is there another way? I just meant that it doesn't appear that the movement has an intended hacking function. I see what you mean about the sunburst in the inner dial--I hadn't even noticed that. It is very subtle but it is there. It is interesting that your strap was stiff. I found my stock strap to be anything but and very comfortable. I'm hoping that a Maratac nylon will hold up--this watch can't be as heavy as their large Pilot can it? I will probably look for another leather strap though in a lighter shade though. Glad to hear like yours. It is a great deal for the $.


Yes, back hack. Not elegant, but it does work and will allow proper timing of the watch.


----------



## chrislang

Great reviews guys. Please post some pics and some wrist shots


----------



## mpalmer

I like Orient, but something about a Japanese Flieger watch just does not do it for me...


----------



## Samwatch

scosgt said:


> I got mine today. Overall I am quite pleased. The quality of the movement and dial is exceptional. The inner dial shows a little sunburst effect, the outer dial is glossy but plain. The lume is impressive, but I don't know how long it lasts, will report back on that later.
> I hate the straps, they are too thick and stiff. Changed them for some Dakota Watch Co straps, black "vintage" with white stitching. I think for sure you will need leather on this watch, as it wears pretty big and heavy. Cloth won't hold it up.
> I shook it a bit and put it in my timing machine. Looks like +9-+12 seconds per day. I will not try to regulate it for at least a week, as it probably needs to wear in and spread the oil a bit to get a true reading, which of course could be better or worse. Beat error is 0.0, and the + 9 - +16 is consistent through all positions, which indicates it can probably be regulated to + 4 or 5 seconds a day. When it reads +20 face up and -15 crown down, you are kinda stuck with it, but this one is + about the same all the way through, so after it breaks in if that stays the same I should be able to slow it down a little bit.
> 
> the PVD finish is consistently good throughout, and I prefer the flat crystal. I think this is a heck of a value considering the current price of a similar Fortis Flieger.
> 
> Just to mention, the hands and markings are all BRIGHT WHITE, which makes this watch REALLY easy to read.
> 
> If you are considering one of these grab one quick. Orient watches seem to disappear and be unavailable sometimes, especially the military types. I have a quartz titanium (bracelet) pilot watch that I bought a few years ago on Ebay. Liked it so much I bought another. It was around $60.00. Shortly thereafter the only place I could find that model was Asia, and they wanted like $300.00
> 
> I would like to see Orient make the same setup but with the more traditional pilot dial, like on an IWC. I would buy one of those instantly.
> 
> BTW, I had also bought a Parnis quartz chrono which I like a lot. It looks just like the current IWC chrono with a PVD case. But the difference in quality between that and this Orient is just amazing. Not even close.


Great review! |> Now, show us some pics, please!
I hoped that it would have that sunburst effect...

I ordered the blue dialed one from islandwatch.
It still seemes to be in LA Airport - sigh... :roll:

Michael

P.S. Those japanese fliegers are great! Hehehe... :-d


----------



## scosgt

Just consider it a Zero pilots watch.


----------



## scosgt

I hope not to jinx myself, but I regulated it yesterday. Left it overnight on the winder. Today, after around 22 hours, it is -1 second. Not too shabby, and it may make up that second when worn. Nice watch for the money!


----------



## postscissors357

Obligatory photos! Settled on the stainless steel/black dial. Love it so far. no complaints!


----------



## Samwatch

Great! :-!
I like it!
Can't wait for my blue one to arrive...

Michael


----------



## chrislang

postscissors357 said:


> Obligatory photos! Settled on the stainless steel/black dial. Love it so far. no complaints!


Awesome pics! Ang great watch for the money! I wonder when this will reach Philippine shores. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scosgt

Well, I probably just got lucky, but since regulating it last Wed, this watch has not gained or lost a second! That's right, keeping exact time (vs. the Navy clock site USNO Master Clock) for 6 days!

Of course, as soon as I press the POST button it will probably start losing an hour a day, but so far just amazing accuracy for any mechanical. Very very pleased. I would like to get the one in the stainless case, but I am afraid I will get a lemon!


----------



## LI Watch

here's the ER2A004D on a Hirsch Liberty. Sweet!


----------



## tankbustaz

wow, i love it
can't wait to get mine


----------



## Gilby

Anyone have the tan dial version? I am very tempted by that model in particular as I have too many black dial watches already. I've come very close to impulse buying it a few times and will probably end up with it sooner or latter. Maybe I'll have to be the first to post a pic of the tan model.


----------



## wiarumas

Gilby said:


> Anyone have the tan dial version? I am very tempted by that model in particular as I have too many black dial watches already. I've come very close to impulse buying it a few times and will probably end up with it sooner or latter. Maybe I'll have to be the first to post a pic of the tan model.


Just do it. It won't be regretted. I'm very fond of mine in navy. Photos don't do it justice. I bet the tan looks great as well.


----------



## LI Watch

Here's the tan, "in the flesh" (and I guess on the flesh too, weird).


----------



## scosgt

Mine has been on a winder for over a week crown down. Just took it and checked it. Exactly five seconds fast. After over a week. Never had a Seiko that could come close, even my chronometer won't keep that kind of time on a winder. Orient really got the movement right. When it is wound down a bit it is easy to back hack, and the arrangement of the rotor allows very efficient winding. Does not take many shakes before it won't back hack, indicating a good working charge. This watch is a home run.


----------



## Jeff_C

It would appear that these are all sold out on the Long Island watch page.

Does anyone know of another source out there???

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## scosgt

Jeff_C said:


> It would appear that these are all sold out on the Long Island watch page.
> 
> Does anyone know of another source out there???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


Long Island watch has some listed on Ebay. Don't know what color you are looking for.


----------



## LI Watch

Not sure where you are looking on the website; all Orient Flight (ER2A) models are in stock.

Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online

Marc



Jeff_C said:


> It would appear that these are all sold out on the Long Island watch page.
> 
> Does anyone know of another source out there???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Jeff_C

Awesome... THANKS!


----------



## LI Watch

Just put mine on a riveted Aviator strap. Love it


----------



## H.H.Sinn

Arrived today.


----------



## Monocrom

Orient_Watch_USA said:


> Introducing the Orient Flight, only available at Long Island Watch!
> See them here: Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online


The blue and stainless looks nice. But love the great contrast with the black and stainless.


----------



## OldeCrow

Samwatch said:


> Very nice too. But it's a quartz...
> 
> Michael


And since we are resurecting an older thread and I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea, the quoted post above is brought to you by "Just say no to drugs" ...these models are AUTOMATIC!


----------



## Samwatch

OldeCrow said:


> the quoted post above is brought to you by "Just say no to drugs" ...these models are AUTOMATIC!


Well, I don't know what you mean by "Just say no to drugs"...

My response was to scosgt's post:



scosgt said:


> I just ordered the black dial on PVD. Looks awesome, hope the timekeeping is good.
> Now if only someone would bring in this one:
> 
> Rakuten: Orient world stage collection men watch WV0141UG [new article] [RCP] [fs01gm] [after1207] [02P10Dec12]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


The Rakuten site states that it's quartz, the Orient site too.

I meant _these _world stage collection watches - they are quartz.

Perhaps you weren't aware what I'm talking about.

And, btw, you needn't shout


OldeCrow said:


> these models are AUTOMATIC!


.

Now, tell me what you meant by "Just say no to drugs"...

Michael


----------



## GTR83

If this had a diamond style crown it would be a definite must have.

Cheers,
George


----------



## OldeCrow

Samwatch said:


> Now, tell me what you meant by "Just say no to drugs"...
> 
> Michael


I thought you were a moron, clearly that title falls to me for not clicking the link in what I now see is a nearly off topic post about another watch! :-d


----------



## tc3

For those of you that got this watch, what is the lug-to-lug length? Thanks!


----------



## LI Watch

Tip to Tip, you're at 48mm



tc3 said:


> For those of you that got this watch, what is the lug-to-lug length? Thanks!


----------



## Wile E. Quixote

I ordered the model with the green dial and black case from Long Island Watch through Amazon today. The price on the model with the green dial and black case had dropped to $125 from Long Island Watch. The price on the model with the tan dial has dropped and it is available for $129 from Long Island Watch.


----------



## chrislang

Got this one a couple of weeks ago...tried it on with various straps and I think the pilot riveted strap best fits the watch.

View attachment 976795


View attachment 976796


View attachment 976797


View attachment 976798


View attachment 976800


and my review from my personal blog.
Shots of Thoughts: Watch Review: Orient Flight ref no. ER2A003B

kudos to LI and Marc for the excellent service.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Shootist

I have a black dialed version on the way. Trying to decide on what strap to go with it. Would you go brown or black aviator strap for this?


----------



## ninobrn99

Placed my order for it last night (black face, brushed case, black leather strap). I also purchased a black and tan maratac nato straps for different uniform wear 
Nino


----------



## Shootist

Mine got delivered today. I am impressed with the initial fit and finish. It is on par with many of my Seikos and even better than some of them. This won't be my last Orient. I am going to order a Crown and Buckle Chevlon strap for it.


----------



## ipolit

Here is mine with a strap I made for it
t


----------



## Shootist

ipolit said:


> Here is mine with a strap I made for it
> t


You made that strap? I love it.


----------



## Perseveranc3

Deciding between orient flight or citizen bv1085-14. Can anyone comment on the citizen flight version?


----------



## mikekol

ipolit said:


> Here is mine with a strap I made for it
> t


Man, you made that strap? Take my money!!


----------



## dh0licious

bump!

let's see some more Orient Flight pics 

Ordering my second one soon (I have the black face, steel case already) and need some strap ideas!


----------



## Reverting

I love Flight... ;-)


----------



## creepshow

Does anyone know if any of the sapphires yobokies offers for the seiko military style watches fit this watch? I wasn't able to find exact specs that would allow me to know. I know that the seiko snzg15 is a 42mm case as well.


----------



## Shootist

creepshow said:


> Does anyone know if any of the sapphires yobokies offers for the seiko military style watches fit this watch? I wasn't able to find exact specs that would allow me to know. I know that the seiko snzg15 is a 42mm case as well.


That would be awesome.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius

better non-cellphone shot


----------



## Blaise13

^
Impressive combination.
Congrats.


----------



## SDGenius

^thanks, I think both vintage styles work well together


----------



## arislan

Mine's on the way from LI, can't wait... got the black dial on silver..


----------



## creepshow

I spoke with him a few weeks back and he said he is considering making one. Lets hope!



Shootist said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjab

I received the stainless and black dial case about a week ago. To be honest I don't have the time (no pun intended) to see how accurate it is. So to that end it's working just fine! I took pics. of it with with a brown leather and a couple NATO straps that I will put up later. Also, thanks to this forum for helping with all of the previous pics and information to help me make my choice.


----------



## adamjab

Ok. I lied. here are the pics. now.


----------



## Blaise13

5 minutes and a half to make 4 photos with 4 different straps on the same watch... how did you do that trick !!!
By the way with brown leather and black/orange/grey Nato are in my opinion the best combo.


----------



## adamjab

Blaise13 said:


> 5 minutes and a half to make 4 photos with 4 different straps on the same watch... how did you do that trick !!!
> By the way with brown leather and black/orange/grey Nato are in my opinion the best combo.


Ha! Good eye! I have picked up the use of the spring bar tool quickly I guess. And I agree with the watch band assessment. The green Nato came a little darker than I thought but it looks OK.


----------



## garbonzo

adamjab said:


> Ok. I lied. here are the pics. now.
> 
> View attachment 1536073
> 
> View attachment 1536074
> 
> View attachment 1536075
> 
> View attachment 1536077


Nice fit, what size wrist do you have?


----------



## adamjab

garbonzo said:


> Nice fit, what size wrist do you have?


7 inch wrist. watch is a 42mm.


----------



## hordeton

This watch looks awesome! I'm heavily considering the blue as an all purpose camping/beater/hiker/biker model. My only concern is the lume. 

Can anyone comment on the lume for this watch. I keep going between this, the Seiko SNZG, The Seiko SNK809(I do have 6 3/4 wrist), and the defender. I keep coming back to the Flight, though. It seems like it is the most fun out of all those options. I do a lot of night walks with my dog, and good lume is a must


----------



## SDGenius

Amazed at how well the Mako XL oyster fits the flight!
View attachment 1541957

View attachment 1541961

View attachment 1541964


----------



## Shootist

That looks amazing. Where can I get one for my flight?


SDGenius said:


> Amazed at how well the Mako XL oyster fits the flight!
> View attachment 1541957
> 
> View attachment 1541961
> 
> View attachment 1541964


----------



## KildareMan

hordeton said:


> This watch looks awesome! I'm heavily considering the blue as an all purpose camping/beater/hiker/biker model. My only concern is the lume.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the lume for this watch. I keep going between this, the Seiko SNZG, The Seiko SNK809(I do have 6 3/4 wrist), and the defender. I keep coming back to the Flight, though. It seems like it is the most fun out of all those options. I do a lot of night walks with my dog, and good lume is a must


The lume on my blue dial flight is excellent. Plenty visible.










I know the strap is too big. Waiting on a steveo rough rider to arrive


----------



## crawfication

My Flight chillin with Buddha, on a (tad too small) NATO,


----------



## SDGenius

Shootist said:


> That looks amazing. Where can I get one for my flight?


you'll have to pick up a Mako XL, luckily they look great on leather, so the bracelet can go on the Flight


----------



## cabfrank

No doubt. The lume is excellent.


KildareMan said:


> The lume on my blue dial flight is excellent. Plenty visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the strap is too big. Waiting on a steveo rough rider to arrive


----------



## hordeton

Went with the blue orient flight. I'm impressed on the quality on this one. Especially the case. Great finish on the case and nice well proportioned design. The dial is fab, and the lume is more than adequate. I even like the leather strap although a bit thick. The only change I would make would a domed instead of flat crystal. That's just an obsession of mine, but the flat makes it more toolish. This is a great watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting

Homework strap... ;-)


----------



## hordeton

Reverting said:


> Homework strap... ;-)


I like that strap!! I just ordered one of these morellato cordura straps. I'll post pics when it comes in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting

Ok... 
new photo the homework strap... ;-)


----------



## cabfrank

Love your handiwork. By the way, my Flight runs very consistently at +4 sec. per day. How is everyone else's?


----------



## hordeton

I'm loving this watch. I had a laco b-uhr miyota. I think the finishing on the orient model is way nicer, and with the screw down crown and 100m WR, it's way more durable









It's an amazing watch for the money. It's an amazing watch period

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## setho79

Just got the blue dial model recently. It's my first mechanical watch...it has usually run down by the time it comes up in my rotation, but I enjoy the old-fashioned feeling of getting it started then setting it for the day whenever I wear it. No idea whether it runs fast, slow, or totally accurately.

Wasn't a big fan of the stock band, though...found a Czech guy who sells handmade leather straps on Etsy (here) and really liked this cognac one with dark blue stitching. Works well with the blue dial!


----------



## Stevie-R

Great combo Setho79. The strap and watch really go well together.


----------



## hordeton

Just got my morellato cordura military strap. I'm very pleased with the results.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0

LI Watch said:


> Tip to Tip, you're at 48mm


Does anybody have the actual dial measurements itself? With micro calipers if possible?

Or crystal measurements? I'm wondering if a domed crystal mod is possible.


----------



## Vision009

Got my first Orient Flight a few weeks ago. Yesterday I swapped out the strap for a leather Nato and am very happy with the results. Might try some other options later on.

Original strap:








Replacement leather Nato:








Wrist shot:


----------



## dh0licious

Looking for a new black buckle for the first one. Any ideas besides Pre-V? Maybe thumbnail style? This was the only buckle I had in my drawer when the watch and strap arrived today


----------



## dh0licious

dh0licious said:


> View attachment 1569971
> 
> 
> Looking for a new black buckle for the first one. Any ideas besides Pre-V? Maybe thumbnail style? This was the only buckle I had in my drawer when the watch and strap arrived today


Think I'll go with a Crown & Buckle thumbnail buckle


----------



## cabfrank

Both of those look fantastic. Let us know how the accuracy is and how you like them. Enjoy!


dh0licious said:


> View attachment 1569971
> 
> 
> Looking for a new black buckle for the first one. Any ideas besides Pre-V? Maybe thumbnail style? This was the only buckle I had in my drawer when the watch and strap arrived today


----------



## dh0licious

cabfrank said:


> Both of those look fantastic. Let us know how the accuracy is and how you like them. Enjoy!


I have a Citizizen NY0040, SKX007, Orient Ray and these 2 Orient Flights. The Flights are probably the most accurate (as in everytime i check them to my phone, they are correct to the minute. I never bother measuring seconds)


----------



## cabfrank

Cool. The lume is very impressive too.


----------



## PK-GAT

My first Orient. I chose Orient Pilot solely because I am an aviator watch enthusiast. 
The green dial and IP coated black case is a perfect combination. It has a military look. Hence I think this watch is suitable for army pilot =D
Orient has put its logo, some writings, and date window perfectly. It doesn't ruin the originality of B dial B-uhr watch, it just blend well. 
And for a USD150 watch, this watch offers so much to enjoy =D


















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## horatio-is-not-my-name

Hi,

I have been looking forward to getting the green one myself and trying to imagine how it would look with a brown/light brown leather. But the green Nato strap looks neat as well.

Regards,
--
!(horatio)


----------



## cabfrank

That looks great! Enjoy it.


PK-GAT said:


> My first Orient. I chose Orient Pilot solely because I am an aviator watch enthusiast.
> The green dial and IP coated black case is a perfect combination. It has a military look. Hence I think this watch is suitable for army pilot =D
> Orient has put its logo, some writings, and date window perfectly. It doesn't ruin the originality of B dial B-uhr watch, it just blend well.
> And for a USD150 watch, this watch offers so much to enjoy =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davemal

this I am finding appealing.

Anyone got some weight measurements ?


----------



## davemal

Still deliberating on this... Can anyone comment on how how it goes as an every day wear ? How it goes in the water ?


----------



## hordeton

davemal said:


> Still deliberating on this... Can anyone comment on how how it goes as an every day wear ? How it goes in the water ?


I have the stainless steel blue dial that I bought for my everyday work and weekend sports watch, and I find it holds up pretty well. I've swam with mine many times and have done some rough mountain biking with it, and it still looks and runs brand new. It has been an awesome camping watch, too. Because the lume is awesome, it is nice to be able to easily tell time when in the tent or when going for a night hike. I bought this watch to be put to work, and it has been no slouch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

I'm still enjoying mine


----------



## cabfrank

Very good and very good!


----------



## Lavie

My Flight


----------



## davemal

hordeton said:


> I have the stainless steel blue dial that I bought for my everyday work and weekend sports watch, and I find it holds up pretty well. I've swam with mine many times and have done some rough mountain biking with it, and it still looks and runs brand new. It has been an awesome camping watch, too. Because the lume is awesome, it is nice to be able to easily tell time when in the tent or when going for a night hike. I bought this watch to be put to work, and it has been no slouch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much. It sounds like you use yours how I intend to. I am tossing up between this and a hard-to-find Seiko 5 that I like..

The metal band looks very good also. Pity it is not a standard option.

I might have to end up tossing a coin to decide !


----------



## Vision009

Swapped out the leather Nato for a stainless steel option. I, like everyone else who has tried this combination, am very happy with the results.


----------



## hordeton

Vision009 said:


> Swapped out the leather Nato for a stainless steel option. I, like everyone else who has tried this combination, am very happy with the results.
> 
> View attachment 1602011


Can that bracelet be purchased on its own?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hordeton

davemal said:


> Thanks so much. It sounds like you use yours how I intend to. I am tossing up between this and a hard-to-find Seiko 5 that I like..
> 
> The metal band looks very good also. Pity it is not a standard option.
> 
> I might have to end up tossing a coin to decide !


There was the seiko 5 Snzg15 that I was considering when I got the orient. The things that swayed me towards the orient were the screw down crown, the day only window(can't stand day/date), the solid caseback(sturdier than glass), and the lumed numbers. I just find the orient to seem classier yet more robust....if that's possible. The only thing I'd change on this watch would be 40mm size instead of 42 and domed crystal. Otherwise the watch is perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision009

I actually got this bracelet off another Orient. It originally came on a MAKO XL that I swapped the bracelet out for a NATO strap. Rather than keeping the bracelet in the empty watch box never to be used again I decided to put it to some use.



hordeton said:


> Can that bracelet be purchased on its own?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduck

Nice looking watches, but way too big. 37 mm would have been perfect.


----------



## cabfrank

It isn't big for the style though, in fact, it is on the small side for a Pilot watch.


dduck said:


> Nice looking watches, but way too big. 37 mm would have been perfect.


----------



## dduck

cabfrank said:


> It isn't big for the style though, in fact, it is on the small side for a Pilot watch.


By current standards or compared to classic watches? I still stand by my statement that they seem to be way too large. I have an 8 inch wrist but find anything over 38 mm to be way too large. I never got the current craze for huge watches. I do realize that some vintage pilot's watches were genuinely large compared to the classic sizes but that still makes them too large for my liking.


----------



## cabfrank

Fair enough, and I very much understand your appreciation for classic size watches. Pilots are traditionally large though.


----------



## jamie007

This thread has been killing me for long enough! Just ordered the 005Y tan dial. In stock at Island for $145 and free shipping made me do it!

Thanks for all of the great pix and info (as always) folks!! (I Think)

and now... THE WAIT


----------



## TheTitusFactor

Just got mine!


----------



## jamie007

Wow! Received it in two days... :-!

I absolutely love it!! Thank you Island Watch!





Strap time...



Fatty spring bars whenever possible...



Zulu's a little tight but that's ok... (Nato and RAFs are fine)


----------



## garbonzo

I've had mine since June, and am getting bored of the strap that came with it. I'm struggling between a hirsch Liberty and a panerai style deploant strap, I want a deploant clasp on it so I think the panerai style is going to win out. Any thoughts?


----------



## cabfrank

If you want the deployant, of course get it. I have always thought that a Hirsch Liberty would look near perfect on the Flight though. Can't you put a deployant clasp on that?


----------



## garbonzo

I can put a deploant on it, but feel like it would feel too thick on the bottom of the wrist is all.


----------



## cabfrank

You could be right, it might. I know it isn't traditional for the style, but Flights look really good on natos too.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

I'm a happy camper...


----------



## Manuyota

Just had mine!


----------



## Jb330ci

Have two.


----------



## garbonzo

I don't have any pictures but I got a gold brown hirsch Liberty and a brushed stainless deploant clasp from watchobsession for my blue faced and not only is the colour better than the strap that came with it the deploant is a perfect fit as well.


----------



## funkadoobiest

Does anyone know where you can purchase an Orient Flight with the blue dial? I've been searching for a while and can't find it in stock anywhere. Have they stopped making them?


----------



## Jb330ci

funkadoobiest said:


> Does anyone know where you can purchase an Orient Flight with the blue dial? I've been searching for a while and can't find it in stock anywhere. Have they stopped making them?


Just did a google serach, looks like ........com still has the blue dial one for $159. Never bought from them though.

watches88. ORIENT Classic Automatic Military Collection ER2A004D


----------



## funkadoobiest

Jb330ci said:


> Just did a google serach, looks like ........com still has the blue dial one for $159. Never bought from them though.
> 
> watches88. ORIENT Classic Automatic Military Collection ER2A004D


Thanks, somehow that site never came up in my Google searches.

Seems like the best price right now, but quite a bit higher than the list price at Island Watch. Im hoping that it eventually gets back in stock in the $120-130 range.


----------



## no-fi

Galeocerdoshark said:


>


I'm keen on both the Seiko and the Orient, so it's good to see them almost side by side. Can you share comparative wrist shots? I'm currently wearing a 37mm Seiko (different model) and I'm a bit concerned the Orient may be too large for my wrist. Obviously you don't have any concerns switching between the case sizes so it'd be great to hear your thoughts. And maybe see an even closer side-by-side.


----------



## arogle1stus

Luv the model with green dial. A real "deal sealer price" too.
Thanks Marc at L I Watches/

A real keeper IMO. I have the Black Mako and the Mako XL.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Vision009 said:


> Swapped out the leather Nato for a stainless steel option. I, like everyone else who has tried this combination, am very happy with the results.
> 
> View attachment 1602011


Ordered an orient flight and a strapcode super oyster tonight. I hope I like them...


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Thirdgenbird said:


> Ordered an orient flight and a strapcode super oyster tonight. I hope I like them...


Both parts finally arrived.

I went with the brushed super oyster that tapers from 22mm to 20mm. You can also get one that goes down to 18mm. Overall, it is a very good match. I am a fan of straight end links, and it works well here. They mate to the lugs in a pleasing way. The bracelet and clasp are brushed with a tone that matches the watch nicely. The edges of the link are polished, but it complements the polished detail between the lugs of the case.

Day 1 and I am very happy for a $170 watch and bracelet.
























Don't mind the smudging, just got back from a dog walk


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

no-fi said:


> Galeocerdoshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keen on both the Seiko and the Orient, so it's good to see them almost side by side. Can you share comparative wrist shots? I'm currently wearing a 37mm Seiko (different model) and I'm a bit concerned the Orient may be too large for my wrist. Obviously you don't have any concerns switching between the case sizes so it'd be great to hear your thoughts. And maybe see an even closer side-by-side.
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks for commenting and I'm sorry I'm a bit late to reply. I don't mind switching around. The Orient definitely isn't too big compared to some of those fashion brand offerings. Here are the comparison pics :







On a sidenote, I've noticed that the mechanism on my flight is VERY stiff. Do some of the other owners experience this as well? For example, my seiko snk's are super smooth. The Orient I often have to take off of my wrist in order to wind it again. I don't think this is normal, especially for a new watch. Any thoughts on how to solve this maybe, 'cause otherwise I really like wearing it.


----------



## Jb330ci

Galeocerdoshark said:


> On a sidenote, I've noticed that the mechanism on my flight is VERY stiff. Do some of the other owners experience this as well? For example, my seiko snk's are super smooth. The Orient I often have to take off of my wrist in order to wind it again. I don't think this is normal, especially for a new watch. Any thoughts on how to solve this maybe, 'cause otherwise I really like wearing it.


Are you sure you can hand wind it? The Flight has screw down crown and I don't think it's hand-windable.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Great comparison. I much prefer the case shape and hand length on the orient. If it was a no date with a sterile dial other than the orient logo (no words) it would be perfect. Still very happy with mine.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Jb330ci said:


> Galeocerdoshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, I've noticed that the mechanism on my flight is VERY stiff. Do some of the other owners experience this as well? For example, my seiko snk's are super smooth. The Orient I often have to take off of my wrist in order to wind it again. I don't think this is normal, especially for a new watch. Any thoughts on how to solve this maybe, 'cause otherwise I really like wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you can hand wind it? The Flight has screw down crown and I don't think it's hand-windable.
Click to expand...

I never said that. I mean that I actively have to take it off my wrist and shake it quite hard in order for the automatic mechanism to start winding again. It's not a hand-winding mechanism.


----------



## Jb330ci

Galeocerdoshark said:


> I never said that. I mean that I actively have to take it off my wrist and shake it quite hard in order for the automatic mechanism to start winding again. It's not a hand-winding mechanism.


My apologies, I misunderstood. I have no problems getting the Flight wound up just wearing it. After 4 hours wearing it normally will last for about a day and half sitting still.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Jb330ci said:


> Galeocerdoshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. I mean that I actively have to take it off my wrist and shake it quite hard in order for the automatic mechanism to start winding again. It's not a hand-winding mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, I misunderstood. I have no problems getting the Flight wound up just wearing it. After 4 hours wearing it normally will last for about a day and half sitting still.
Click to expand...

No offense taken, I was just trying to clear things up. English isn't my native tongue. Seems like you've got better luck with yours. I might have to take mine to a watchmaker then... You don't have any idea on what might be wrong?


----------



## Jb330ci

Galeocerdoshark said:


> No offense taken, I was just trying to clear things up. English isn't my native tongue. Seems like you've got better luck with yours. I might have to take mine to a watchmaker then... You don't have any idea on what might be wrong?


I am not a watch mechanics so can't comment on that. The new watch normally takes a while to settle down so give it some time to get everything running smoothly. How long does it take to a full stop after a day's on your wrist? Say if you wear it during the daytime and let it sit during the night, will it still be running next morning? The power reserve on Orient watches is about 40 hours and to my knowledge Orient winds up faster to a full power than some other brands. If it's a new watch maybe you can exchange it for another one from the seller?


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Jb330ci said:


> I am not a watch mechanics so can't comment on that. The new watch normally takes a while to settle down so give it some time to get everything running smoothly. How long does it take to a full stop after a day's on your wrist? Say if you wear it during the daytime and let it sit during the night, will it still be running next morning? The power reserve on Orient watches is about 40 hours and to my knowledge Orient winds up faster to a full power than some other brands. If it's a new watch maybe you can exchange it for another one from the seller?


Thanks for your reply. Problem is: it's a blue dial Flight. Replacing it won't be so easy. 
On the duration of the winding: as I've stated, the problem is that from time to time it doesn't even wind while it's on my wrist (it needs HARD shakes, not the vibrations caused by regular wear). Hence, it sometimes even stops while sitting on my wrist, no need to put it on the nightstand for the watch to run out of 'power'. I'll get it checked out. Thanks for thinking along!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Mine winds very easy but seems to be running around 60 seconds per day fast after about 6 days on the wrist. Should I give it a few more weeks to settle in?


----------



## Jb330ci

Thirdgenbird said:


> Mine winds very easy but seems to be running around 60 seconds per day fast after about 6 days on the wrist. Should I give it a few more weeks to settle in?


Give it a couple of weeks to settle in is a good idea but 60 seconds per day seems a bit too much. I have two Flights, one runs fast and one slow on the wrist, typically +/- 2-5 seconds after ~8 hours, well within Orient's spec of + 25 seconds ~-15 seconds. By positioning the watch at night, dial up/down or crown up/down, I could have them self-adjusted to within +- 2 seconds the next morning, sometimes even better.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Still seems to be running the same rate ~60sec fast over one day.


----------



## argya

Hi! Can anyone tell me what the length of this beautiful watch is? 

I really love this watch,


----------



## Tom Kelly

Green Orient Flight on a black, red and green Nato strap.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Jb330ci said:


> Give it a couple of weeks to settle in is a good idea but 60 seconds per day seems a bit too much. I have two Flights, one runs fast and one slow on the wrist, typically +/- 2-5 seconds after ~8 hours, well within Orient's spec of + 25 seconds ~-15 seconds. By positioning the watch at night, dial up/down or crown up/down, I could have them self-adjusted to within +- 2 seconds the next morning, sometimes even better.


Great news. Long Island watch regulated my flight. Shipping was paid both ways and communication was great.

It has been 3 days, and it looks to be averaging ~+5 seconds a day. I can't complain at all with this. I have tried positioning it at night, but it's too early to see a trend. Any reccomendation on which position should slow it down? I assume like movements act similar.


----------



## Lavie

On the navy


----------



## andy5544

Lavie said:


> On the navy
> View attachment 3942906


That looks really nice, too bad it seems that all the black face with the stainless case versions are sold out. Maybe they'll produce another batch? Although I'm probably better off if they don't, I just bought an SNK809 not long ago and probably don't need two watches so similar. This is a nice looking watch though and fits the bill nicely for anyone looking for an affordable Uhr-B style watch.


----------



## Shootist

I was looking for a black faced stainless case one myself. I hope they are available again soon.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## asar8285

Flight of the Orient...


----------



## asar8285

Lotta love... from Malaysia


----------



## cabfrank

I can't say enough times how great these are for the money.


----------



## Often

Flight with steel band


----------



## dh0licious

Often said:


> Flight with steel band
> View attachment 4340001


What bracelet is that?


----------



## Often

dh0licious said:


> What bracelet is that?


I swapped it off my Orient Defender


----------



## SDGenius

Mako XL bracelet also fits


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Woohooo, finally added an Orient Flight to the arsenal! Thanks to a solid deal that kind WUS member edp22585 gave me I was able to get this beige Flight along with a black leather strap and this Hadley Roma leather strap for a ridiculously low price. Great guy to deal with!

This a really cool watch, very easy to read at a quick glance and seems to lose about 6-8 seconds a day, which I can live with. It fits my kinda small wrist perfectly.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## jalak

Orient should produce this in type A dial... I'd buy in a heartbeat...


----------



## cabfrank

They probably should. More B dials too.


----------



## Cgull

can someone please tell me if the black dial and blue dial versions have a matte or satin /sunburst dial? some of the blue dial pics i've seen on the net look like it has a sunburst dial. thanks!!


----------



## cabfrank

Yep, the blue is sunburst/sunray, or whatever you want to call it. It is not flat blue.


----------



## Shootist

What happened to all the black dial ones? I can't find one at a decent price.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest

For anyone looking for a Flight, I have to recommend Skywatches.

I had been on the hunt for a blue flight for months and finally saw one there and scooped it up for $123 shipped.

Their free shipping option only took 10 days (6 business days) to ship to the Rocky Mountains from Singapore.

Looks like I may have snagged the only blue one in stock, but they have the black PVD ($155) and green ($117) in stock now.

Thanks for showing all of your pics on this thread and making me chase after one! Now to start collecting NATO straps to go with it.


----------



## Often




----------



## Shootist

I really hope they make more black dial ones soon.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing

SO I was randomly on youtube and I stumbled on this watch, I'm usually a dive watch guy but then I've recently been looking at the Tisell Pilot, but then I saw this, the Blue dial looks amazing, and it looks like it will look awesome on leather or natos. However I am kinda interested in the All Black model, seems very stealth and modern, also easy to match straps but not as classy and doesn't seem to pop as much. Also I haven't seen many blacked out pilots. 

Which colour do you guys suggest???


----------



## cabfrank

I have the blue and I love it, but my favorite model is the black face/stainless steel case. All black cases can sometime scratch more easily and are harder to resell if you don't love it, and the black stainless is the most traditional design. That is why I would prefer it to my blue. Just my two pennies.


----------



## Shootist

Unfortunately the stainless case with black face is mia

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Its on the Orient Watches USA website, if you don't mind a nylon strap.


----------



## smarmora

Been between the blue face and the cream face for weeks now...the unavailability of the blue face is making it a pretty easy choice for me though


----------



## cabfrank

You probably know, but just FYI, the lume is very different on the cream face. There are pics on the Orient USA website I think.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

my working man's daily driver(s)


----------



## Shootist

cabfrank said:


> Its on the Orient Watches USA website, if you don't mind a nylon strap.


Nylon is fine, I couldn't find it on there. Is it $300 like the rest on their because as much as I love it I won't pay that.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy

I'm in the same boat in regards to picking the color, but looking at my other watches, I never actually own a cream dial watch b-)
It looks unique and different IMO and the price is unbelievable. I purchased the watch from LI watch and Marc has been a pleasure to deal with :-!

Received the watch in about 3 days and love it!!! The cream dial looks fantastic and it's something that I never had before :-!
The original strap is quite thick (which I like and looks good for the watch), but it's not flexible enough and a bit of a challenge for me to tuck in after putting the the buckle to the hole :-s (you know what I mean). I need to continue learning the watch lingo :-d

Final thought - if you're still contemplating the cream dial - go for it and you won't disappoint :-!

Anyway, some pics below before and after the "dress" change. It's sooo comfortable now with the new strap. Cheers.


----------



## cabfrank

Great looking watch.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

WOOOHOOO! Snagged a black Flight to go along with the cream one from WUS member mccarthymac. The stock black leather strap that comes on these isn't bad at all, but I replaced it with this aviator style that I think really lights up this watch. Man I love the Orient Flights!


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice! I love my blue, but want to get a black someday. Enjoy it!


----------



## Shootist

If black ever becomes available again I'm getting one.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

It will, or it is. Last I checked, OWUSA had some in stock.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

cabfrank said:


> Very nice! I love my blue, but want to get a black someday. Enjoy it!


Island Watch has had the all black Flight in stock, but I just don't care for it all that much.


----------



## Shootist

HoosierTrooper said:


> Island Watch has had the all black Flight in stock, but I just don't care for it all that much.


Yeah, I don't like the all black and I'm not paying owusa prices.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Agreed, gotta be black/stainless.


----------



## cabfrank

FYI OWUSA is having a huge Labor Day sale, which will make these watches a steal. Check it out if you have the funds for a new watch. I don't.


Shootist said:


> Yeah, I don't like the all black and I'm not paying owusa prices.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguel

I just picked up this Orient Flight today. All I can say is that it looks so much better in person!










Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Killer watch!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

cabfrank said:


> Killer watch!


Agreed!


----------



## JiffPop

Nice watch! Where did you end up finding it? I only could see it available on the Orient USA site.


----------



## cmiguel

JiffPop said:


> Nice watch! Where did you end up finding it? I only could see it available on the Orient USA site.


Hi JiffPop! I'm from the Philippines and we have a number of dealers here in the metro that carry Orient.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JiffPop

I am very jealous :wink:


----------



## Swans21

You can look on the Island Watch site ...


----------



## cmiguel

My only complaint is the rotor noise. I hear it every time I flick my arm to check the time. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JiffPop

Island Watch still doesn't have the black dial with stainless steel in stock, otherwise I would have gotten it from them.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ER2A003B_Aviator_Watch_p/er2a003b.htm

So I ended up buying it from Orient USA for a $40-50 premium (if you add shipping) during their Labor Day "sale." Oh how I miss those true sales with 50% off and free shipping...


----------



## cmiguel

JiffPop said:


> Island Watch still doesn't have the black dial with stainless steel in stock, otherwise I would have gotten it from them.
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ER2A003B_Aviator_Watch_p/er2a003b.htm
> 
> So I ended up buying it from Orient USA for a $40-50 premium (if you add shipping) during their Labor Day "sale." Oh how I miss those true sales with 50% off and free shipping...


Congratulations! Share some photos once you get it!

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

JiffPop said:


> Island Watch still doesn't have the black dial with stainless steel in stock, otherwise I would have gotten it from them.
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ER2A003B_Aviator_Watch_p/er2a003b.htm
> 
> So I ended up buying it from Orient USA for a $40-50 premium (if you add shipping) during their Labor Day "sale." Oh how I miss those true sales with 50% off and free shipping...


The black is in stock now at Island Watch

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

I've put my blue Flight on a leather Zulu. I think it works pretty well...


----------



## JiffPop

Shootist said:


> JiffPop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Island Watch still doesn't have the black dial with stainless steel in stock, otherwise I would have gotten it from them.
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ER2A003B_Aviator_Watch_p/er2a003b.htm
> 
> So I ended up buying it from Orient USA for a $40-50 premium (if you add shipping) during their Labor Day "sale." Oh how I miss those true sales with 50% off and free shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> The black is in stock now at Island Watch
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hooray! Wait a sec -- I overpaid by $50 getting the Labor Day "Sale" pricing at Orient USA :angry:

(I guess I got it 5 days early, at $10 a day... grrr.)


----------



## cmiguel

I'd just like to share that I had recently replaced the original leather strap of my Flight to that with white stitching. It better suits the timepiece, in my opinion. Couldn't be happier. 










Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great!


----------



## cmiguel

cabfrank said:


> Looks great!


Thanks! Looks like it's going to get a lot of wrist time this week.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

I ordered the Flight from Marc to go with my Black Mako and Mako XL.

Luv it. Gets the most wrist time of my 23 watches.Even among Dep Blue, Seiko
and Reactors.

Lou Snutt


----------



## cmiguel

arogle1stus said:


> I ordered the Flight from Marc to go with my Black Mako and Mako XL.
> 
> Luv it. Gets the most wrist time of my 23 watches.Even among Dep Blue, Seiko
> and Reactors.
> 
> Lou Snutt


How do you find the rotor noise? Bearable?


----------



## cabfrank

I'm not surprised. The same thing happened to me when I got mine, and I wasn't even a fan of aviator watches, yet. The Flight is great.


arogle1stus said:


> I ordered the Flight from Marc to go with my Black Mako and Mako XL.
> 
> Luv it. Gets the most wrist time of my 23 watches.Even among Dep Blue, Seiko
> and Reactors.
> 
> Lou Snutt


----------



## Lphant

cmiguel said:


> How do you find the rotor noise? Bearable?


I just got my Flight today and although the rotor noise is completely noticeable, I don't think it really takes away from the experience of wearing and enjoying this watch.


----------



## DougG

Rotor noise? Non issue. Fantastic watch and I love mine.


----------



## cabfrank

I agreed on both counts.


----------



## Lphant

DougG said:


> Rotor noise? Non issue. Fantastic watch and I love mine.


After having the watch for a month I barely even notice the rotor noise anymore. When I was first wearing my Flight I did constantly notice it and I wasn't enjoying the watch all that much, but it's started to really grow on me. I absolutely love how it wears on the wrist, as well as the overall look and feel.

Mine only gains about 2-5 seconds a day now, which is very admirable from a watch in this price range and exceeds my expectations. From what I've seen, the movements found in inexpensive Orients seem to keep better time on average than comparable Seiko movements.

I'm absolutely blown away by how much more I've enjoyed my Flight after getting used to it; after being on the fence about how much I really like it, I've come to realize that it checks all the boxes for me. It may be an acquired taste to some like myself, but it really is a watch that is worth much more than its affordable price.


----------



## Proflig8tor

Long Island Watch ... Black Friday Sale $99. Also, if you are a new customer you can score an additional 5% off your first order.

Been waiting for one of these for a while. Can not wait for it to arrive :-!

Orient Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


----------



## Shootist

At that price I ordered a spare. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard

Just got mine yesterday. Amazon Canada has an OK price on the Flight and I couldn't resist after reading this thread.

The watch looks great! I am going to replace those straps that must be made from mammoth leather since they are so stiff. And boy is that a noisy rotor or what


----------



## Kaizer Espada

phcollard said:


> Just got mine yesterday. Amazon Canada has an OK price on the Flight and I couldn't resist after reading this thread.
> 
> The watch looks great! I am going to replace those straps that must be made from mammoth leather since they are so stiff. And boy is that a noisy rotor or what


Funnily enough that was my first impression of the watch too! The rotor does make quite a racket, and it did bother me a bit initially - but honestly after enjoying the watch for a while, I kinda got over it. I'm sure you will, too.

As for the stock leather strap, it is surprisingly of high quality for a watch of this price. You just need to bend in / break in the strap to soften it up a bit. The strap just looked a bit too dull for me though, so I changed it out for a double rivet pilot style leather strap.


----------



## phcollard

Kaizer Espada said:


> Funnily enough that was my first impression of the watch too! The rotor does make quite a racket, and it did bother me a bit initially - but honestly after enjoying the watch for a while, I kinda got over it. I'm sure you will, too.
> 
> As for the stock leather strap, it is surprisingly of high quality for a watch of this price. You just need to bend in / break in the strap to soften it up a bit. The strap just looked a bit too dull for me though, so I changed it out for a double rivet pilot style leather strap.


I have been wearing my flight for the first time this morning and on the wrist I don't even notice the rotor moving or its noise. That watch is a keeper!

You're right that the strap is of great quality. It's just quite stiff. I'll see if I can tame it down a bit, but I already have an army green nato on the way. That said the original strap doesn't look too bad.


----------



## havok_watch

Just bought a blue Flight for $139 shipped from Long Island Watch. Can't wait!


----------



## cabfrank

You're going to be very happy.


----------



## Buramu

If the date window wasn't positioned so awkwardly I'd be all over this watch. Pity, because this seems like a lot of watch for the money!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Buramu said:


> If the date window wasn't positioned so awkwardly I'd be all over this watch. Pity, because this seems like a lot of watch for the money!


I don't know what you find awkward about it, but the small, unobtrusive date window is one of the many, many features that make the Flight probably my favorite watch.


----------



## Buramu

HoosierTrooper said:


> I don't know what you find awkward about it, but the small, unobtrusive date window is one of the many, many features that make the Flight probably my favorite watch.


I guess it's the way it is squeezed between the index and the '3'. It's also a bit small for a dial-style that's all about bold legibility. If it had been bigger and in place of the minute index it would have been a much better fit with the Beobachtungsuhr style. But I suppose it's all subjective.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Buramu said:


> I guess it's the way it is squeezed between the index and the '3'. It's also a bit small for a dial-style that's all about bold legibility. If it had been bigger and in place of the minute index it would have been a much better fit with the Beobachtungsuhr style. But I suppose it's all subjective.


I agree, everyone has different tastes, I was just curious what you don't like about the date display. I could live without a date/day display just fine on all of my watches because I generally know the day and date without having to be reminded of it every time I check the time, so for me smaller is definitely better.:-!


----------



## cabfrank

Traditionally, it would probably have no date at all, but I think it is a plus. I like it.


----------



## Shootist

I love the watch, but would actually prefer no date. If it has to have a date maybe a black wheel.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World

HoosierTrooper said:


> I agree, everyone has different tastes, I was just curious what you don't like about the date display. I could live without a date/day display just fine on all of my watches because I generally know the day and date without having to be reminded of it every time I check the time, so for me smaller is definitely better.:-!


only reason I don't like a date is setting it after I don't wear the watch a couple days...but sometimes its nice to have a date.

sometimes if I'm going to wear a watch for just that day.........I don't even bother setting the date correctly.


----------



## humphrj

Really like this watch. Did a quick dial swap for a change. Here's mine.


----------



## havok_watch

I posted these pix on the "WURW" thread but thought I should put them here too


----------



## cabfrank

Good idea, it's a beautiful watch. I have one just like it.b-)


----------



## HoosierTrooper

havok_watch said:


> I posted these pix on the "WURW" thread but thought I should put them here too
> 
> View attachment 6640938
> 
> 
> View attachment 6640946


Outstanding photos of an outstanding watch!


----------



## Armenian

Article about the B-dial layout...https://monochrome-watches.com/the-history-of-the-pilot-watch-part-five-b-uhr/


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Armenian said:


> Article about the B-dial layout...https://monochrome-watches.com/the-history-of-the-pilot-watch-part-five-b-uhr/


 Thanks for the article, very interesting read.


----------



## phcollard

I spent more time with my Orient Flight and I really love the watch now. I don't hear the rotor noise anymore unless I really pay attention and the room is quiet.

That was a well worth purchase and the watch is a keeper. It looks great on an army green nato. I am trying this combo since earlier this week : distressed bomber jacket strap. I think it looks correct


----------



## MercifulFate

I'm in love with mine. Just got it two days ago and haven't taken it off. My current favorite watch out of my collection. I love the leather strap it came with and keep switching back and forth between that and a Nato... the nato fits my small wrist better though. 
Can anyone comment on the durability of this watch? I'm used to tough digital Casios, so I'm being very careful with my first automatic.


----------



## cabfrank

Not like a G-Shock, but plenty durable.


----------



## NotSure

Had mine for the last week. A bit smaller than I am used to especially for a pilot watch, but I dig it!


----------



## Armenian

^ I have mine on a similar band as well. It's a good look.


----------



## MercifulFate

If someone has a Flight model AND a Orient Ray or Seiko SKX, can they please post a picture of them side by side? I'm afraid the latter two may look too large in my 6" wrist but I don't mind the Flght model's size on my wrist at all. Thanks


----------



## HoosierTrooper

MercifulFate said:


> If someone has a Flight model AND a Orient Ray or Seiko SKX, can they please post a picture of them side by side? I'm afraid the latter two may look too large in my 6" wrist but I don't mind the Flght model's size on my wrist at all. Thanks


Here's a shot of mine, hope it helps.


----------



## MercifulFate

Thanks!! That does help! How much taller is it off the wrist?


----------



## HoosierTrooper

You're welcome. The Ray is a bit thicker than the Flight, but it's not enough to really matter to me. If that's what you are asking.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Using my non certified ruler and 60 year old eyes the Flight is approximately 11mm thick and the Ray is around 13-14mm. Those aren't exact but the Ray is definitely a bit taller.


----------



## MercifulFate

hahah great, well I can definitely pull it off then, thanks!


----------



## Kaizer Espada

Time for some lume shots! I like the fact that the numerals light up too - looks pretty awesome...









&#8230; And the glow isn't far off the legendary Lumibrite on the Seiko Monster / SKX007:

























10 minutes in and they are still easily legible in the dark.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for the pics, we always love lume shots. I am a lume junkie and I have to admit, the lume on these is great. I wouldn't have expected it, but it is bright and long lasting, very well done.


----------



## Kaizer Espada

cabfrank said:


> Thanks for the pics, we always love lume shots. I am a lume junkie and I have to admit, the lume on these is great. I wouldn't have expected it, but it is bright and long lasting, very well done.


You're welcome! The lume on these are pretty decent indeed. I'm sure with proper flashlight / direct sunlight, these will glow even brighter (Currently using my phone's flashlight). Some daylight lume shots just for fun:


----------



## HoosierTrooper

The lume on the beige colored one isn't nearly as good, it is only the hands and the markers by each number. I find it strange that it is different than the black one.


----------



## cabfrank

Yeah, the beige is different from all of the other colors as far as the lume.


----------



## Jb330ci

Have not worn this black beauty for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Well you should!


----------



## havok_watch

so... i dropped my watch last week. i did something stupid - i tried putting on my watch w/nato strap while standing. i usually put on my watch sitting down since the straps can be a little tricky, to me anyway. i was in a bit of a rush so i tried putting on the watch while standing and promptly lost my grip and the watch fell; i almost caught it but i dropped it from about knee height. there seem to be no damage to the watch and movement was still running. well, lo-and-behold, watch started running about 25-30 seconds slow (ran 2-3 seconds slow a day out of the box) and i also noticed what looked like a piece of lume had chipped off. i have no clue how. if you look closely at the pic below, you can see the piece right around the 1 o'clock mark. you can also see what i surmise where it chipped off from the 4 on the 40 minute marker.

for the first time ever, i opened a watch, removed the crown, removed the movement and cleaned the glass. i also regulated the watch myself using the wildspectra app. now it runs about 2-3 seconds fast a day - exactly how i like it (my ray runs at the same rate). not much i can do about the 4; it looks like there's a small rust spot there but only if you really really look for it. maybe my next project will be to relume the entire dial. for now, i'm a happy camper and the flight is once again my daily beater!


----------



## MercifulFate

Wow. Very interesting and glad to hear you fixed it. I doubt I'd be able to do what you did, nice work!


----------

